
Tech Startups Long for the Days of Yahoo’s Binge Acquisitions - churp
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-11/tech-startups-long-for-the-days-of-yahoo-s-binge-acquisitions
======
eecks
Maybe Yahoo should focus on either user count acquisitions (see whatsapp,
youtube) or product acquisition (youtube, instagram)

